# Stainless belt guards for my mill



## John Conroy (Nov 7, 2015)

Just a quick little project. The original plastic belt guards for my mill were both broken. New ones are available but for $27 USD each!! I cut some new ones from some stainless steel sheet material and used a 3M Roloc disc mounted in a drill chuck to make evenly spaced swirly patterns. Then I drilled some evenly spaced holes to match the openings in the head of the machine.




















Now that I have this machine mechanically sound the next thing on my to-do list is to disassemble and re-paint it.


----------



## EricB (Nov 7, 2015)

"Swirly patterns" haha looks great! I think that pattern is called "engine turned" but I could be wrong.

Sent from my B15 using Tapatalk


Edit: what color scheme are you going with? Classic machine grey/green or are you going to get creative?


----------



## John Conroy (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks Eric, I knew there was a name for the swirly's but could not think of it. I'm probably going to stick with classic grey but I'm not 100% sure what colour yet.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Nov 10, 2015)

I could giving it a fresh coat of the current blue grey look too. Fresh paint always looks great.

The swirlys look fantastic!

JW


----------

